# Where can I find a 6 inch burger press/mold?



## watermelonslim (May 15, 2008)

Where is a good place for me to find a 6 inch burger press/mold? I can only find 4 inch models...
I was hoping to get a cheap one, not spend $500 or whatever.


----------



## kookie (May 16, 2008)

Found a few different patty presses here........There is a Hobart on that does 5" and only 79 bucks.........

http://www.thefind.com/kitchen/info-patty-press


----------



## texas smiter (May 16, 2008)

What about a pastry sized cake pan?
Probably good enough for home/friend/personal use?

Take a Peek..

http://www.cakepancentral.com/Script...idproduct=6479



EDIT: Cost is only $6.29, plus shipping
Though if you went to a HOBBY LOBBY, Michaels Crafts, JoAnn's Fabrics, a Restaurant Supply place
or like minded places.... you could probably find one and avoid shipping!!


----------



## watermelonslim (May 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to make one out of a 6" PVC pipe...


----------

